# What can I do to make my sex life better



## tammyh_30 (Jan 1, 2013)

I know this sounds crazy but I need a lot of help with my sex life. My husband want even kiss me. We have sex every night it is really boring. How can I spices up my sex life?

Also My husband wants me to send him dirty text messages i am kind of shy.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It would be better if you just had one thread going. With two of them you have split up the help you will get.

You are having sex every night but he will not even kiss you?

Does he do anything to make sure you have orgasms?


----------



## tammyh_30 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes we are having sex every night. No he doesn't kiss me anymore. No I have never had an orgasm with him in a long time. What can I do to heat up our sex life?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Have you had sex every night through most of your marriage? 

Was it better in the past? Did you used to have orgasms most of the time?

Why did you bring up oral sex? Is he asking for it? Is he demanding it?

Have the two of you discussed the state of your sex life?


If sex is only for him every night then why are you participating in this? If he will not kiss you or give you pleasure then why do you go along with it?

How much time (hours) do the two of you spend a week doing things together, just the two of you?

All of the above questions are figure out what you can do to improve the sex in your marriage. BJ's and toys are not going to be enough. There is something fundamentally wrong in your marriage. I'm trying to figure out what that is 'cause you need to fix that first.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

How do you heat up your sex life when you are having sex every night? My initial reaction is that you are having TOO much sex. It is getting routine quickly. I assume that you are asking how can I get more pleasure out of my sex life?....is that what you are asking? I think you want more quality...not quantity. 

BTW, the fact that your husband doesn't kiss you seems odd. Kissing is one of the first steps with my wife during foreplay. Without kissing, she won't even think about sex or be in the mood at all. If she is not aroused, it isn't happening...period. 

One more point....I personally don't like to kiss her lips when she has ANY kind of thick lipstick on. I think it is gross....even though it looks sexy. I want to kiss her clean, bare, soft lips. So, maybe take off your lipstick if you are wearing it. Just a thought to your kissing question.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Do you have kids?

Have you tried doing it in every room in the house?

Somewhere where you might get caught in the act? That can be a turn on.

You mention sex every night, well have a day or two off, then try it at lunchtime, in the morning.

Try different positions, read sex advice books.

Basically just use your imagination.


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

yes - the 2 threads is a bit redundant.

I was going to ask in your other thread if you orgasm during sex. So, you have sex every night and you haven't orgasmed in years. This sounds very one-sided to me. How does your husband get you wet enough for sex? How is your marriage otherwise?

If you have a great marriage, you have great potential here for great sex. There are lots of books out there to improve your sex life and to add variety to it. 

You need to discuss this. He wants a BJ - you should get oral sex and then hopefully you will discover the orgasm and tell him you want to go one to one with him with orgasms.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Kissing is a big deal to me. If my husband refused I wouldn't be having sex with him.

Why are you participating in this? Just say no. Your actions are telling your husband that you're totally okay with the way things are.


----------

